# Have you ever been BANNED in some forum or chatroom ?



## kezia14

The 3rd poll is here !!!
I have been banned in a chatroom...
WHY ? Coz i always want to get more people or members or visitor to come to this forum (www.goldenretrieverforum.com)  Ha ha ha 

How about you, guys ????


**PS*--> Please tell us the reason...*


----------



## Charlie06

nope, I'm a perfect angel......hehehe

can I get banned for being arrogent?


----------



## Jo Ellen

I was banned from TGRS last summer.

Still not sure why, but I know I'm in good company !!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Believe it or not, no! lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I got banned from here : I'm not gonna get into how I really feel about that cuz I'd probably end up getting banned again haha. Let's just leave it at that


----------



## kezia14

GoldenLover84 said:


> I got banned from here :


 

Why did you got banned ???


----------



## Ninde'Gold

kezia14 said:


> Why did you got banned ???


I don't really want to get into it as I don't feel it was all that fair and that people who have done FAR worse than I ever have, have gotten let off the hook because they're part of "the popular group".

That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## vrocco1

GoldenLover84 said:


> I got banned from here : I'm not gonna get into how I really feel about that cuz I'd probably end up getting banned again haha. Let's just leave it at that


LOL. I'll ban you if you want!

No, I've come close, (not on the GRF) but never been banned.


----------



## vrocco1

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't really want to get into it as I don't feel it was all that fair and that people who have done FAR worse than I ever have, have gotten let off the hook because they're part of "the popular group".
> 
> That's all I'm sayin'.


You're part of that group, aren't you?


----------



## kezia14

vrocco1 said:


> You're part of that group, aren't you?


 
Of course vrocco1 is part of that group:
Hey Moderators !!!
What u will do if i do something bad in this forum ? You will ban me ??
Then after you banned me, what is the effect of the person who get banned ??


----------



## Ninde'Gold

vrocco1 said:


> You're part of that group, aren't you?


I wasn't back then when I was the one being attacked. No one did anything then. I was told it wasn't happening on THIS forum so nothing could be done?

I saw plenty of threads in which I was trashed on here. 

But, no one did anything.

But I still stuck around, then when someone else gets mouthy with me because I made a joke about hating hockey and being Canadian... so I backfire and get mad... I get banned.

Figures... 

Anyway... it doesn't matter. It happened and I have to deal with the pain I went through that still haunts me....


----------



## Phoebe

I've never been banned on any forum and I don't go into chat rooms...I can't keep up!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## KatzNK9

Not yet! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen

GL, you're still haunted by that? I have no idea what happened. I was here but I missed it. And not much into hockey so have no idea how that transpired.

I thought it was because you wrote something vile in your sig line once ????? 

Anyway, you ARE part of the popular group here. Not sure why you think you're not. You can dish it out as well as you can receive it, and you keep coming back 

I just wish you'd give that Tucker a REAL BONE !!!!! LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom

If i'm not mistaken, we were told it was because what you wrote in your signature line that time. Oh well, it's in the past so it doesn't matter now. 

Yes been banned for not agreeing with a admin on a rottweiler board once. LOL 




Jo Ellen said:


> GL, you're still haunted by that? I have no idea what happened. I was here but I missed it. And not much into hockey so have no idea how that transpired.
> 
> I thought it was because you wrote something vile in your sig line once ?????
> 
> Anyway, you ARE part of the popular group here. Not sure why you think you're not. You can dish it out as well as you can receive it, and you keep coming back
> 
> I just wish you'd give that Tucker a REAL BONE !!!!! LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Jo Ellen said:


> GL, you're still haunted by that? I have no idea what happened. I was here but I missed it. And not much into hockey so have no idea how that transpired.
> 
> I thought it was because you wrote something vile in your sig line once ?????
> 
> Anyway, you ARE part of the popular group here. Not sure why you think you're not. You can dish it out as well as you can receive it, and you keep coming back
> 
> I just wish you'd give that Tucker a REAL BONE !!!!! LOL


Yeah, I was so mad so I just put in my sig sometihng like "I'm so tired of this %$&%$ bull$#&*, I'll be back when the humourless old folks die off..." or something like that, I dno't even remember.

What I'm still haunted by, is the fact that like 4-5 members were allowed to constantly trash me and everything I said for months until they got their own forum, and no one did anything to help me. 

That's always going to bother me...

OH, and Tucker's stinky breath went away!!! I think he was drinking the nasty pond water... LOL :yuck:

So.... no stinky raw bones... haha...for now... we'll see....


----------



## vrocco1

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, I was so mad so I just put in my sig sometihng like "I'm so tired of this %$&%$ bull$#&*, I'll be back when the humourless old folks die off..." or something like that, I dno't even remember.
> 
> What I'm still haunted by, is the fact that like 4-5 members were allowed to constantly trash me and everything I said for months until they got their own forum, and no one did anything to help me.
> 
> That's always going to bother me...
> 
> OH, and Tucker's stinky breath went away!!! I think he was drinking the nasty pond water... LOL :yuck:
> 
> So.... no stinky raw bones... haha...for now... we'll see....



I might ban you for putting that red ribbon on Tucker.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

vrocco1 said:


> I might ban you for putting that red ribbon on Tucker.


NOOO! LOL He looks so cute!!!  You can't deny that he's adorable :

Sure, he didn't like it... but it was only for the photoshoot and the bow is now displayed in our front entrance... haha.


----------



## kezia14

GoldenLover84 said:


> What I'm still haunted by, is the fact that like 4-5 members were allowed to constantly trash me


Who is them ????


----------



## mist

I was also banned from TGRS for asking to many questions and not using the SEARCH button enough


----------



## monomer

I have a very direct style of conversing with people and it can become exaggerated when posting on a forum... but I'm never foul-mouthed and try to steer clear of other displays of low-class behaviors and tactics such as character assassinations, pile-ons, etc. With all that said... I have at times "walked" very close to the line and have only rarely ever crossed it. On this forum I intentionally ratchet down the rhetoric because 'Golden people' in general tend to be much sweeter personality types than what I'm used to elsewhere on the Internet. To be honest, I haven't participated a lot in other forums in the last year or two... in the ten years prior to that I was often a good deal more active and combative on many forums, discussion groups, etc.

To date... the ONLY forum I've ever been booted from was the infamous JohnWa's Nazi-style Golden forum. I had actually dared to disagree with the great JohnWa once and was "disappeared" as a consequence... it was about an incident related to a practice of puppy cruelty by an individual to which everyone else on the forum appeared too frighten to speak up about and (or maybe 'because') JohnWa and some of his 'suck-up cronies' were (unwittingly?) endorsing it. Bottomline is people routinely disappear on that site and the archives are constantly gone through to be 'revised' and often 'purged' of anything Der fuhrer finds displeasing and not according to his liking or his view of all things JohnWa.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Nope. Never been banned. This is pretty much the only forum i've actually chatted on.....


----------



## Molly's Mom

I was warned on a popular TV board for improper use of CAPS,  and then when I stupidly whined about it I was banned for talking about the boards on the boards. I still carry the shame. :yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think I was once banned from LOPG, but not sure. Misunderstanding, IMO. I mentioned snakes and it was taken in a negative way and I actually had a friend with snakes so I when I welcomed all the newbies including their cats, dogs, snakes etc...it didn't go over very well.

I've banned myself from a few forums...LOL I also find myself posting less and less lately. I also hate bashing...


----------



## Emmysourgolden

I was banned/johwa'd from topgolden... I asked too many questions....:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
I was lucky because I found this site!!


----------



## Sivin

Kezia14,

I am a moderator on another (non-golden) board and am able to delete inapproapriate postings. The administrators of that forum can lock people out for good. I am sure the folks here have that same ability.

Helaine


----------



## monomer

Emmysourgolden said:


> I was banned/johwa'd from topgolden... I asked too many questions....:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> I was lucky because I found this site!!


Just how many of us are there??? Maybe someone should start a POLL just to find how many of us are from the ranks of "the disappeared" of the TGRS (for those not familiar with this term it refers to a very bad time in Argentinian history where anyone who was thought to disagree with the government in power simply 'disappeared' without a trace...)

Here's a more complete description from Wikipedia...
"A *forced disappearance* occurs when an organization forces a person to vanish from public view, either by murder or by simple sequestration. The victim is first kidnapped, then illegally detained in concentration camps, often tortured, and finally executed and the corpse hidden. In Spanish and Portuguese, "disappeared people" are called _desaparecidos_, a term which specifically refers to the mostly South American victims of state terrorism during the 1970s and the 1980s, in particular concerning Operation Condor."


----------



## Swampcollie

JW has banned me and a few others several times. We're a ****** hard bunch to entirely get rid of.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

TGRS sounds just so delightful


----------



## Jo Ellen

Monomer, were you on TGRS when I was on? What was your name there? I don't remember you !!! I was there forever. And what incident are you talking about? I don't remember that either!


----------



## monomer

AquaClaraCanines said:


> TGRS sounds just so delightful


What's so weird is how he bans people... no discussion of 'if' or 'why' or 'what' or 'when'... one moment you are there and the next you're "disappeared" (can't log-on)... no explanations, no PMs, no warnings, no discussion, nothing... just "Poof! You're gone!" and you are left to figure out why on your own...

I remember times some newbie would post something (that I just knew was going to pi$$ off King John) and I would take several minutes to compose a response (often a quick veiled warning to cool it before...) and I go to submit it and "Poof!" there is no thread... every trace just disappeared. Often late at night I would get bored and do a Who's Online and find JohnWa plowing through old threads in the archives... eventually, after 7 or 8 months I could view an old thread I knew well (as often I was a poster in it) that I could see he had just visited and stuff would be deleted, sometimes whole posts... and it was then that I realized WHY I would often find old archived threads that made no sense... referring to things said, other posts made that I couldn't locate, etc... it's because it's all been sanitized (censored) by JohnWa... that's why I so often refer to his website as a Nazi-style regime.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

ACTUALLY I was banned from a site!!! THE GOLDPOST!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I begged for an explanation, he never even acknowledged me. I was there for 5 years, I think I was a valuable member there. I know I'm missed by some. 

I hate him. I hope he doesn't have golden retrievers.

IN FACT !! I do believe the longest thread in forum history was mine, about Daisy's ACL injury and surgery. It was like my diary. I felt robbed.


----------



## monomer

Jo Ellen said:


> Monomer, were you on TGRS when I was on? What was your name there? I don't remember you !!! I was there forever. And what incident are you talking about? I don't remember that either!


It was TADA! "*monomer*"... surprised?
Back from May 2004 'til I was 'disappeared' in Dec 2004. A brief synopsis of a very weird relationship with another forum member there... this guy went overboard with the Alpha dog thing with his little puppy Riley (8-weeks in the beginning) because he had read the Monk's of New Skete back when they were preaching heavier use of violence... except this guy kept escalating the violence to the point of this puppy biting to defend himself (at 12-weeks)... and more bad things further stemmed from that... and no one said anything except to offer him condolences on all the 'problems' he seemed to be having with Riley which he kept rationalizing to the forum as 'bad genetics' was responsible and he would then ratched up the violence administered to poor Riley... Trust me, this guy was crazy... he would wait until late at night when we were practically the only one's on the forum and check Who's Online to see which thread I was in and then post threatening messages like "I know where you live and I'm going to shoot you" etc and leave it long enough for me to read it (again by him checking Who's Online) and then doing a quick edit to change the message to something innocent like "Oh what a cute little puppy there"... it was spooky but I didn't run. Oh well, I've probably told you much more than you ever wanted to hear about this... but yeah I'm glad to be here instead.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I've never been banned from a forum and haven't been in a chat room in YEARS! Although when I was young and chat rooms were new, I'm sure I SHOULD have been kicked out of a few! Messing with people in chatrooms became the new "prank call" for me and my friends! I'm honestly not very active in many forums. 

Jo Ellen: I never realized you weren't on TGRS anymore?! It's so hard to tell as posts seem to be very few and far between these days. Looking at the number of people here who have been banned from there, that could explain it! Actually, that's how I came across GRF, I was bored! Imagine my surprise to find a forum where there's probably thousands of posts in a day and hundreds of new threads! Unfortunately it almost seems as though that site is on its way to becoming just an archive of information. Sad.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I was on that site, dont think I was banned, even recall Johnwa replying warmly to my posts! But I haven't been in years, it was boring, not enough action


----------



## Jo Ellen

He's lost so many really good members. He's hurting his own forum, for sure.

Hey Jersey's Mom, try asking about me sometime, like where did Jo Ellen go? I bet your post is deleted. I'm sure no one can even mention my name there anymore.

And there's a story behind it, but God's honest truth, I didn't do a **** thing.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Hey Jersey's Mom, try asking about me sometime, like where did Jo Ellen go? I bet your post is deleted. I'm sure no one can even mention my name there anymore.
> quote]
> 
> Haha.... I was just thinking that same thing.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Well if you do, definitely let me know what happens. I am still tied to that board in some sense, to many members there that I can't contact now. I wonder how they're doing, and wondering if they think I just left because I didn't care.

Still some hurt left over from that. Johnwa doesn't give a ****. Pisses me off. LOL, he makes me want to swear :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't even remember who I was/am on TGRS. Jo Ellen, am I Kimm? LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen

I think you're Kimm everywhere you go, aren't you? I'm Jo Ellen everywhere I go  That way people recognize me from one forum to the next ... I was forum jumping for awhile!


----------



## vrocco1

GoldenLover84 said:


> NOOO! LOL He looks so cute!!!  You can't deny that he's adorable :
> 
> Sure, he didn't like it... but it was only for the photoshoot and the bow is now displayed in our front entrance... haha.


Yeah it would be fine if he was a girl!


----------



## vrocco1

Sivin said:


> Kezia14,
> 
> I am a moderator on another (non-golden) board and am able to delete inapproapriate postings. The administrators of that forum can lock people out for good. I am sure the folks here have that same ability.
> 
> Helaine


You want to try it? (just kidding). I can't see this forum ever turning into one of those Nazi style forums. I think posts should be allowed to stay, so that everyone knows everyone else for who they really are. 

I think there have been very few bannings on this forum for a reason. If the administrator treats people with respect, then people behave respectfully.


----------



## PeanutsMom

The only other forum I've been active on, I mod for so I get to ban people but have never been banned.


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> I was banned from TGRS last summer.
> 
> Still not sure why, but I know I'm in good company !!


Along with Carsonsdaddy, Hooch and me...... We all got banned over there in a matter of minutes.....


----------



## RickGibbs

monomer said:


> and it was then that I realized WHY I would often find old archived threads that made no sense... referring to things said, other posts made that I couldn't locate, etc...


That's one of the main reasons Joe doesn't want us deleting anything... I don't even like to censor out swearing, but will if someone complains...


----------



## gracie's mom

What is TGRS?


----------



## RickGibbs

gracie's mom said:


> What is TGRS?


Top Golden Retriever Sites or something like that. Jeremy, Hooch and I, after their forum came up in conversation here, all went over there to see how fast we could get banned.

And we really didn't do anything too drastic to get banned....just goofing around...


----------



## Charlie06

Can I request to get banned for 1 week so I can get some cleaning done?


----------



## RickGibbs

vrocco1 said:


> I think there have been very few bannings on this forum for a reason. If the administrator treats people with respect, then people behave respectfully.


I think we're pretty open minded here.....and it takes a lot to get banned.

One person got banned for a signature with the f-word and reference to old fogies in it..... Probably didn't really warrant a ban, but LOTS of people complained. She knows who she is, and I think she was having a bad day that day....

I banned someone else, because my temper was a bit short with someone else who needed banned.... So I banned her too. And she's back too, and I've apologized for jumping the gun with her....

Another person was banned for stuff she did on another forum. 

BUT....Spammers are immediately banned. If you join the forum solely to post spam, you'll be gone pretty quick.


----------



## RickGibbs

Charlie06 said:


> Can I request to get banned for 1 week so I can get some cleaning done?


lol.....I could do that.... It actually lets us put it in the system that way. One day ban, one week, one month, six months, permanent....


----------



## Charlie06

RickGibbs said:


> lol.....I could do that.... It actually lets us put it in the system that way. One day ban, one week, one month, six months, permanent....


lol....seriously though, I tried to stay off for a couple of days before and I couldn't do it. If I say a bad word....will that get me banned?


----------



## RickGibbs

Charlie06 said:


> lol....seriously though, I tried to stay off for a couple of days before and I couldn't do it. If I say a bad word....will that get me banned?


Honestly, I don't think I've gone a day without posting since I joined almost two years ago....


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hmmm...you know, I used to keep a very clean house and now I don't. I bet that's it! I'm too busy now, on the forum and all the other things I do. If I weren't on the forum, I could be doing at least 2 hours cleaning A DAY!

Yikes.


----------



## kezia14

Sivin said:


> Kezia14,
> 
> I am a moderator on another (non-golden) board and am able to delete inapproapriate postings. The administrators of that forum can lock people out for good. I am sure the folks here have that same ability.
> 
> Helaine


 

Wowww !!!
What a cool things !!!
BUT is that site is composed by vbulletin like this ???


----------



## Heidi36oh

never been baned anywhere, guess I'm to nice





























​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## Sivin

Hi,
Nope, the board I help moderate uses ProBoards, but I suspect they all work the same.
Helaine


----------



## kezia14

Sivin said:


> Hi,
> Nope, the board I help moderate uses ProBoards, but I suspect they all work the same.
> Helaine


 
What happen if i get banned ? And what i the effect ???

I AM CURIOUS !!!


----------



## cham

Hey, Maybe I can shed a bit of light on Jo Ellen's banning on TGRS. I am not one of Johnwa's Undead, not yet anyway. I went on vacation the end of Aug/beg of Sept. When I left to the best of my knowledge everything was fine, after a week or so, I noticed my buddy Jo Ellen was among the missing, being concerned because of Daisy's ACL issues, I asked if anyone had heard from her. 10 minutes later it was gone! 2 PMs later the answer to the missing friend and post was,"people come and people go", and if I had read my introductory letter(?) (***) I would have known that you aren't allowed to ask about missing people. Aye Caramba! I just wanted to know if Daisy was ok for X's sake. I knew ****** well that she just didn't get bored and leave, and I know she didn't intentionally pick a fight with anyone. Jo Ellen got along with everyone (the unofficial greeter) except for one person, and that was only occasionally. The really sad thing was a really nice person whom JoEllen also knew, could have used JE's support and advice when her dog's ACL blew out! Best I could do was send her to the old thread!
I am in contact with a few members that are left, but I suspect I will get busted pretty soon, then poof. So I better make sure I can get the ducks or doggies in a row first.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> Top Golden Retriever Sites or something like that. Jeremy, Hooch and I, after their forum came up in conversation here, all went over there to see how fast we could get banned.
> 
> And we really didn't do anything too drastic to get banned....just goofing around...


Those were good times....


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Those were good times....


All three of you went to another forum, just to get banned? LOL Obviously it worked??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Rosco's Mom said:


> All three of you went to another forum, just to get banned? LOL Obviously it worked??


Yeah...then we coined the term "Johnwa-ed" instead of banning...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

cham said:


> I would have known that you aren't allowed to ask about missing people. Aye Caramba! I just wanted to know if Daisy was ok for X's sake.


HeHe...I banned myself from a forum once and after I left this was something the admin mentioned on his site, too. Did I do that...:uhoh: I left a lot of people I cared about, but never went back.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah...then we coined the term "Johnwa-ed" instead of banning...


You guys must have been bored. LMAO


----------



## MILLIESMOM

_I have never been banned, I guess I am too laid back to get riled up. I just sit and watch everyone else go there lol. I did get into a pissing match on Race New York a couple of times, but they are pretty thick skinned on that forum...they are used to fighting on the track so online is nothing. When I first got my puter I was using all caps. I did not know puter protacol and I was told in not a nice way by one person (after my first post introducing myself) quite RUDELY I must say that she did not appreciate the use of the caps or the way I wrote._


----------



## Rosco's Mom

MILLIESMOM said:


> _I have never been banned, I guess I am too laid back to get riled up. I just sit and watch everyone else go there lol. I did get into a pissing match on Race New York a couple of times, but they are pretty thick skinned on that forum...they are used to fighting on the track so online is nothing. When I first got my puter I was using all caps. I did not know puter protacol and I was told in not a nice way by one person (after my first post introducing myself) quite RUDELY I must say that she did not appreciate the use of the caps or the way I wrote._


Nice introduction to the forum. LOL I would have told her to stick it somewhere.....LMAO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah...then we coined the term "Johnwa-ed" instead of banning...


The term Johnwa'd has been around since 2003! A few of the members here were part of that 2003 or maybe it was 2002, group!!! LOL


----------



## vrocco1

Kimm said:


> The term Johnwa'd has been around since 2003! A few of the members here were part of that 2003 or maybe it was 2002, group!!! LOL


No way, I coined the term in 1998.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Kimm said:


> The term Johnwa'd has been around since 2003! A few of the members here were part of that 2003 or maybe it was 2002, group!!! LOL


:doh: ...and here I thought we (I) were being original.... :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Carsonsdaddy said:


> :doh: ...and here I thought we (I) were being original.... :doh:


Don't know about 1998. When I joined a forum in 2003 (it may have been 2002) that was the termed used way back when.  At that point in time, it was one of the biggest GR forums. At least it was the first GR forum that came up when you Googled. :uhoh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Nope...not me! I'm clean!! LOL!! ROFL!!


----------



## RickGibbs

vrocco1 said:


> No way, I coined the term in 1998.


I invented the internet.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> :doh: ...and here I thought we (I) were being original.... :doh:


Well, we had more fun with it....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I invented the internet.


You my friend are a very poor internet inventor..... F!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

RickGibbs said:


> I invented the internet.


I believe that would be, Internet...LOL


----------



## vrocco1

RickGibbs said:


> I invented the internet.


I invented the gasoline engine.


----------



## mainegirl

I was on tgrs as mainegirl and (when he actually had a chat room) got banned because I tried to find out where another member lived just to send a sympathy card. I got mad (usually don't do that) and made up another email address at a different computer and signed on as soccermom. I have kept touch with some of the regulars, but most of them... buddy's mom, doreen, tom, barbara and joellen have shifted over to here. it's sad at tgrs because some times i am the only one online, used to be almost as busy as grf now johnwa tries to start posts, in fact he started a chat thread (pathetic). we had a great coffee chat thread there and a "for dogs only thread" and once someone used "dog language, misspelled, silly dog talk" on another thread and they were reprimanded. just the tone of the emperor making a ruling. now there is no chat, pm's are erased in a very short time, you cannot see member lists. it's really sad. tgrs is so sterile, very little warmth for new members and no real way of connecting other than under HIS eyes.
beth, moose and angel

p.s. cham..... who are you on tgrs? (i'm soccermom)


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You my friend are a very poor internet inventor..... F!


A very poor moderator also.


----------



## vrocco1

mainegirl said:


> I was on tgrs as mainegirl and (when he actually had a chat room) got banned because I tried to find out where another member lived just to send a sympathy card. I got mad (usually don't do that) and made up another email address at a different computer and signed on as soccermom. I have kept touch with some of the regulars, but most of them... buddy's mom, doreen, tom, barbara and joellen have shifted over to here. it's sad at tgrs because some times i am the only one online, used to be almost as busy as grf now johnwa tries to start posts, in fact he started a chat thread (pathetic). we had a great coffee chat thread there and a "for dogs only thread" and once someone used "dog language, misspelled, silly dog talk" on another thread and they were reprimanded. just the tone of the emperor making a ruling. now there is no chat, pm's are erased in a very short time, you cannot see member lists. it's really sad. tgrs is so sterile, very little warmth for new members and no real way of connecting other than under HIS eyes.
> beth, moose and angel
> 
> p.s. cham..... who are you on tgrs? (i'm soccermom)


Oh Oh. You spilled the beans. I think Johnwa reads this forum.


----------



## PJD001

Never been banned! Have got angry over some posts sometimes and I am sure if I posted what I really wanted to say, then I guess I would have!LOL (along with everybody else!!)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

vrocco1 said:


> I invented the gasoline engine.


Yeah, well I invented the wheel!! :


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, well I invented the wheel!! :


First stone tool? Anyone? That's right, it was me.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

vrocco1 said:


> First stone tool? Anyone? That's right, it was me.


I didn't want to brag, but... fire....yeah that was me too!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> I believe that would be, Internet...LOL


lol....are you trying to get johnwa'd here?


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Sterile is a really good description of that site. It's become much more archive than forum, as nearly everytime someone posts a new thread he immediately directs them to read one from 5-10 years ago and closes it. It seems I missed the heyday of TGRS and it's certainly been on a pretty steep decline while I've been a member. It's rare to see more than 3 people online at a time now. Very sad.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I didn't want to brag, but... fire....yeah that was me too!!


Uh hem! First upright walking mammal? Me again. Oh and BTW... The first fire was started with the first stone tool.


----------



## RickGibbs

vrocco1 said:


> Uh hem! First upright walking mammal? Me again.


I recall your wife telling us you still didn't walk upright...


----------



## hgatesy

That's if he even allows you to post an original thread! I think there were about four or five times I've tried to start a thread on that forum.... and then looked for it and hmmm... surprise, surprise... not there! 
I used to love that site, but it's pretty sad now days!


----------



## RickGibbs

hgatesy said:


> That's if he even allows you to post an original thread! I think there were about four or five times I've tried to start a thread on that forum.... and then looked for it and hmmm... surprise, surprise... not there!
> I used to love that site, but it's pretty sad now days!


That's all we had done.....started a thread. And if I remember right, we really hadn't done anything wrong yet.....


----------



## Jo Ellen

I really do wonder if he reads this forum. How else could he possibly have known that I was "part" of your conspiracy over there? Just viewing my post from the outside, it would have appeared completely benign.

I wonder!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

RickGibbs said:


> I recall your wife telling us you still didn't walk upright...



:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## vrocco1

RickGibbs said:


> I recall your wife telling us you still didn't walk upright...


LOL, I'm in a wheelchair, that's why! (kidding).


----------



## vrocco1

Jo Ellen said:


> I really do wonder if he reads this forum. How else could he possibly have known that I was "part" of your conspiracy over there? Just viewing my post from the outside, it would have appeared completely benign.
> 
> I wonder!!


Oh yeah, you're banned!


----------



## cham

RickGibbs said:


> I invented the internet.


 
Mr. Gore, so nice to make your acquantaince. Give my best to Tipper and family.:curtain:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

RickGibbs said:


> lol....are you trying to get johnwa'd here?


If that's what makes you happy...:uhoh:


----------



## marshab1

It was the first forum I found and the only place I've actually connected with someone dealing with the same heart condition. But it was so restricitve back then that I had to start looking elsewhere. Last time I checked in there I couldn't even search for posts from a specific member. I used to like to check in and see how the other dog was doing, but it's too hard to try and find any posts.


----------



## cham

mainegirl said:


> I was on tgrs as mainegirl and (when he actually had a chat room) got banned because I tried to find out where another member lived just to send a sympathy card. I got mad (usually don't do that) and made up another email address at a different computer and signed on as soccermom. I have kept touch with some of the regulars, but most of them... buddy's mom, doreen, tom, barbara and joellen have shifted over to here. it's sad at tgrs because some times i am the only one online, used to be almost as busy as grf now johnwa tries to start posts, in fact he started a chat thread (pathetic). we had a great coffee chat thread there and a "for dogs only thread" and once someone used "dog language, misspelled, silly dog talk" on another thread and they were reprimanded. just the tone of the emperor making a ruling. now there is no chat, pm's are erased in a very short time, you cannot see member lists. it's really sad. tgrs is so sterile, very little warmth for new members and no real way of connecting other than under HIS eyes.
> beth, moose and angel
> 
> p.s. cham..... who are you on tgrs? (i'm soccermom)


I'm cham there too. makes life easier. And I have a sentimental attachment to that name. I know you soccermom. This is tooo cool. :wave:


----------



## RickGibbs

Jo Ellen said:


> I really do wonder if he reads this forum. How else could he possibly have known that I was "part" of your conspiracy over there? Just viewing my post from the outside, it would have appeared completely benign.
> 
> I wonder!!


Maybe Jeremy is Johnwa....????


----------



## RickGibbs

Kimm said:


> If that's what makes you happy...:uhoh:


Contrary to what's been said in the past, banning people and conflict doesn't make me happy. I enjoy most everyone.... And I like you a lot (AS A FRIEND!!!!)...


----------



## cham

vrocco1 said:


> Oh Oh. You spilled the beans. I think Johnwa reads this forum.


Not a problem, we have come up with a way around Johnwa. Besides I would be very surprised if he did, he would have stroked out a long time ago when he saw people actually enjoying themselves. 
Man, you have to admit, as a former moderator myself, I sure know how to wake up a thread. :FIREdevil


----------



## RickGibbs

DelmarvaGold said:


> :appl::appl::appl::appl:


lol....there ya are.... :wave:


----------



## missmarstar

oooh i'm telling Rick's wife that he's hitting on women on the forum!!! forum sexual harassment should be grounds for banning!


----------



## RickGibbs

missmarstar said:


> oooh i'm telling Rick's wife that he's hitting on women on the forum!!!


lol....my wife would believe you too..... lol




missmarstar said:


> forum sexual harassment should be grounds for banning!


Johnwa-ing...


----------



## Ash

I have never been banned from this forum LOL but "Johnwa'd" yes I admit for what I will never know I guess.


----------



## Judi

I have and I don't know why.


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> I have and I don't know why.


You've come close here, too.....






I'M JUST KIDDING!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar

do you like Judi "as a friend" too Rick, hmm?? hahaha


----------



## Pointgold

vrocco1 said:


> I invented the gasoline engine.


 
I invented rocks.


----------



## missmarstar

i'm pretty sure i invented the air you breathe. without me, you'd all be fish.


----------



## RickGibbs

missmarstar said:


> do you like Judi "as a friend" too Rick, hmm?? hahaha


lol.....I will now carefully consider every word I type....


----------



## missmarstar

dont worry i'm just teasing you..... you know, kind of like how in the schoolyard in 1st grade when the boys and girls tease eachother.. it really means they liiiiike them...


----------



## cham

Ok, I made one raid, sent out 4 secret messages to the hostages. Someone else is still checking for names, if anyone can think of anyone they would like notified let me know. I will do what I can while I can, which maybe for quite awhile, now that we have figured out the SOP :crossfing over there


----------



## RickGibbs

missmarstar said:


> dont worry i'm just teasing you..... you know, kind of like how in the schoolyard in 1st grade when the boys and girls tease eachother.. it really means they liiiiike them...


Ohhhhh.....so now you're harassing me?

I'm cool with that...


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Is everyone on that site right now actually from here??? LOL! Funny stuff!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cham, are you just sending PM"s?

Girlfriend, you are almost toast on TGRS. :uhoh:


----------



## cham

Jo Ellen said:


> Cham, are you just sending PM"s?
> 
> Girlfriend, you are almost toast on TGRS. :uhoh:


Good point let me go and cover my tracks... :FIREdevil What's he gonna do, rap my knuckles? I don't think so...


----------



## Jo Ellen

Well I think you should wait just a bit before you answer this poll!! LOL


----------



## marshab1

Well I had to go log back in, first time since 9/12 that's 5+ months hit the new posts button and I only had 12 pages of posts. And it did look like a good share of them are by Johnwa. And there are a lot of 1 or 2 post threads. So sad, because you can see what it was at one time. And it still has a lot of info onthe site just not in the forum section.


----------



## Pointgold

RickGibbs said:


> Contrary to what's been said in the past, banning people and conflict doesn't make me happy. I enjoy most everyone.... And I like you a lot (AS A FRIEND!!!!)...


 
Awww... c'mon... admit it. It made you happy to ban me.  

How about banning GRM after she deleted all her posts and put smiley's and waveys to replace the text? Waveys will never mean the same...


----------



## RickGibbs

Pointgold said:


> How about banning GRM after she deleted all her posts and put smiley's and waveys to replace the text? Waveys will never mean the same...


It felt good to ban GRM....but not really "happy."


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Jo Ellen said:


> I was banned from TGRS last summer.
> 
> Still not sure why, but I know I'm in good company !!


Hmmm - I'm not sure - you don't have a category for that - I can't get into that site now either - not since before Christmas - but I can access the photos so I'm not sure if I'm banned or if the forum is down. 

What happened to you JoEllen was just plain WRONG!

Hmmm - well since it looks like several people still can get on I must be banned there. Could someone please look up my last post there and see what the heck I said to get banned? Yeesh - I'm JsMom over there. Sigh... I guess I can add my # to the poll now. Harumph!


----------



## cham

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Hmmm - I'm not sure - you don't have a category for that - I can't get into that site now either - not since before Christmas - but I can access the photos so I'm not sure if I'm banned or if the forum is down.
> 
> What happened to you JoEllen was just plain WRONG!
> 
> Hmmm - well since it looks like several people still can get on I must be banned there. Could someone please look up my last post there and see what the heck I said to get banned? Yeesh - I'm JsMom over there. Sigh... I guess I can add my # to the poll now. Harumph!


 
Ok, you must be Johnwa'd I just tried to PM you and got this message
"The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
JsMom has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
 
I'm sorry, but you have us i will check your last post for you


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Thanks - cause I really don't have a clue why I was zapped - I suspect he has spies elsewhere. Ah well... I will miss the gal that adopted the abused Golden - she was the main reason I visited that site. Please say Hiya for me if you can without being zapped.

Nice Christmas present to me eh? :no:


----------



## Ardeagold

It's been years since I was on TGRS. I never was banned. Got some nasty PM's from Johnwa about "content" (which were ridiculous, but then what Johnwa does over there IS ridiculous), and some posts deleted...and even a topic or two I think. I don't even remember what my username was there. One day I just never went back.

I WAS, however, banned from LOPG. I think it was because I invited people to join another Golden Forum, via PM. But....that shouldn't have been a bad thing because we were all supposed to be buddy-buddy back then. Guess not. :lol:

LOPG won't allow discussion of hunting with Goldens on the site, either. ***? That's really weird to me.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Andreagold: Out of curiosity, what is LOPG??


----------



## Ardeagold

Land of Pure Gold. I believe Kimm mentioned it earlier. She got banned from there for welcoming a member with snakes. :lol: (I SO remember that......... hahahahaha!!!)


----------



## Ash

Jersey's Mom said:


> Andreagold: Out of curiosity, what is LOPG??


I am wondering the same thing?


----------



## Ardeagold

Ash you and I were posting at the same time. See above your post.


----------



## Ash

Ardeagold said:


> It's been years since I was on TGRS. I never was banned. Got some nasty PM's from Johnwa about "content" (which were ridiculous, but then what Johnwa does over there IS ridiculous), and some posts deleted...and even a topic or two I think.


Same here LOL for nothing and not even an explanation thats the part that really pisses me off. Did you ever notice he is always unreachable?


----------



## Ash

Ardeagold said:


> Ash you and I were posting at the same time. See above your post.


LOL I see that now - thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ardeagold said:


> Land of Pure Gold. I believe Kimm mentioned it earlier. She got banned from there for welcoming a member with snakes. :lol: (I SO remember that......... hahahahaha!!!)


I forgot about that...I do think R******* banned me for a period of time. I was then able to get back on, but I never paid the fee to join the forum. 

It was purely a misunderstanding...I was trying to get the forum more active and said something like, "Welcome to all the new members and their pups, their pets, their snakes..." I was thinking of our Bree at the time, who by the way, owned snakes! I didn't want to leave anyone out. Guess the mention of snakes is a "negative" even if you own them. They're some powerful creatures. Got me in trouble...


----------



## cham

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Thanks - cause I really don't have a clue why I was zapped - I suspect he has spies elsewhere. Ah well... I will miss the gal that adopted the abused Golden - she was the main reason I visited that site. Please say Hiya for me if you can without being zapped.
> 
> Nice Christmas present to me eh? :no:


 
Ok I was in and out of there this am, with no problems. heard back from a couple of people already, hopefully they will be showing up here soon. A couple of weeks ago I left a message for KC and got no response and I haven't seen her on the visitors list. I really wanted to know how Brooke was also. 

He may have spies, however auto programs designed to trip and alert with certain words/phrases, email addresses/ web addresses and phone numbers can be worked around simply by disguising them with spaces and commonly used anagrams. I also delete everything I just sent and received so unless he can pull up deleted pms... He most likely can, but I refuse to make easy for him! Just remember even tho it seems like he is all knowing, he is not he is only human. LOL I hate to break that news to him, but... 
.:FIREdevil


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> It felt good to ban GRM....but not really "happy."


It DID feel good to ban casey2 though....


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I've never been banned but I was just over to TGRS to look around (I've been a member for awhile but very rarely go there) and I got interested in a 20 page thread of about a litter of puppies that were born in NC--took me all morning to read through it (lots of interuptions here since it's school vacation week)--plus I kept going back to look at the puppy pictures..._so-o-o cute_!!!....and I posted a reply to see if there were any updates. It's been at least 20+ minutes and the post is still not listed. What is up with that!!! How would anyone want to post over there if it takes that long to have your post "O.K'd" by Johnwa????


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> It DID feel good to ban casey2 though....


Casey2 is the TGRS spy! (kidding)


----------



## vrocco1

gold'nchocolate said:


> I've never been banned but I was just over to TGRS to look around (I've been a member for awhile but very rarely go there) and I got interested in a 20 page thread of about a litter of puppies that were born in NC--took me all morning to read through it (lots of interuptions here since it's school vacation week)--plus I kept going back to look at the puppy pictures..._so-o-o cute_!!!....and I posted a reply to see if there were any updates. It's been at least 20+ minutes and the post is still not listed. What is up with that!!! How would anyone want to post over there if it takes that long to have your post "O.K'd" by Johnwa????


I'm guessing yours was deleted by now.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

The first rule of TGRS....you don't talk about TGRS.... :lol:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Sounds to me like TGRS is on lockdown. He's monitoring everything now.


----------



## cham

Jo Ellen said:


> Sounds to me like TGRS is on lockdown. He's monitoring everything now.


 
Nope, I just posted in the photo gallery, and answered a post about collars. Remember Pogo from the '70's?:


----------



## Ash

Well I got my email address passed Johnwa a few weeks ago through PM Muhhahaha LOL - Hey, question can our Mods read and scan through our PM's??


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I've never been banned, but I usually keep my mouth shut. I've heard people here talking about TGRS before and tried to find it, but I never could. Till today when I learned what it stood for. I went over there to look around. I saw that it was called sterile in this thread, but my opinion is that it's just yucky. I don't even like looking at it. So props to Joe because this site is very well organized and aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## cham

Ash said:


> Well I got my email address passed Johnwa a few weeks ago through PM Muhhahaha LOL - Hey, question can our Mods read and scan through our PM's??


 
That's how I got here also. all you need to do is disguise the address so it gets by the auto program. I suspect the Johnwa and our nice sweet mods cannot read any old PM, it has to be kicked out by a computer program to the administrators to be checked:listen: by human eyes.


----------



## moose

This is the only site that I am a member of so someone enlighten me. What constitutes a ban from a forum? Besides the excessive swearing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

cham said:


> That's how I got here also. all you need to do is disguise the address so it gets by the auto program. I suspect the Johnwa and our nice sweet mods cannot read any old PM, it has to be kicked out by a computer program to the administrators to be checked:listen: by human eyes.


They can if they are given permission and they utilize certain code on the forum. Where is that script...I had it somewhere...:uhoh:


----------



## Ash

I don't what you can do to get banned on this site. Ask GL84 and PG they may be able to enlighten you LOLOL. Evem excessive swearing doesn't seem to get you banned from here along with a few other things LOL. So Cham you think they can read the PM's in our boxes??


----------



## RickGibbs

Ash said:


> Well I got my email address passed Johnwa a few weeks ago through PM Muhhahaha LOL - Hey, question can our Mods read and scan through our PM's??


I don't think so. I know the Mods can't see them. And I doubt Joe can either....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ash said:


> I don't what you can do to get banned on this site. Ask GL84 and PG they may be able to enlighten you LOLOL. Evem excessive swearing doesn't seem to get you banned from here along with a few other things LOL. So Cham you think they can read the PM's in our boxes??


If you really want to know what a forum admin can do or give mods permission to do, just Google vBulletin. They have a forum and it gives you all types of scripts and such. Many sites tell you how do do whatever it is you want to do. I love reading through some of the posts.


----------



## Ash

RickGibbs said:


> I don't think so. I know the Mods can't see them. And I doubt Joe can either....


Good to know. I was gonna go clean out my box..... Just kidding


----------



## RickGibbs

Other than the Casey2's and members like that, it isn't easy to get banned. In the few cases, it was mainly because of numerous complaints.

Joe doesn't believe in moderating posts or deleting content. I don't even edit language.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Don't know if Joe can see them, but the mods have told me they can't. Some Admins can and believe it's a moral issue if they read them. Others look for spam etc...You can find the topic almost anywhere. I only put in a PM what I could careless if someone else reads or knows about. That way, I don't worry. 

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1509352

LOL...I can't tell you how much I cringe when I see WT not nice letter ~ in writing.


----------



## paula bedard

RickGibbs said:


> Other than the Casey2's and members like that, it isn't easy to get banned. In the few cases, it was mainly because of numerous complaints.
> 
> Joe doesn't believe in moderating posts or deleting content. I don't even edit language.


Kinda like your "walmart" joke.........very funny!


----------



## Judi

I wish "Casey 2" had a different name.


----------



## missmarstar

Ash said:


> So Cham you think they can read the PM's in our boxes??


 
uh oh...... *runs and deletes all the PMs in my box where I talked smack about all the mods* oh shoot, i'm banned for sure!! :doh: :wavey:


----------



## AndyFarmer

Ok, i know nothing about TGRS, but my lord, talk about Big Brother...is this 1984??? It's no wonder you all left that forum...sounds horrible.

~~And Judi...I'm curious...what name would you prefer for Casey2??~~


----------



## vrocco1

missmarstar said:


> uh oh...... *runs and deletes all the PMs in my box where I talked smack about all the mods* oh shoot, i'm banned for sure!! :doh: :wavey:


hehehehehe

I think the mods all have thick skins.


----------



## vrocco1

AndyFarmer said:


> ~~And Judi...I'm curious...what name would you prefer for Casey2??~~


We could call her Wheator!


----------



## missmarstar

AndyFarmer said:


> ~~And Judi...I'm curious...what name would you prefer for Casey2??~~


 
I'm partial to 'WallsHaveEyes' LOL oh darn that one was already taken!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

vrocco1 said:


> hehehehehe
> 
> I think the mods all have thick skins.


Isn't it a requirement!?!


----------



## vrocco1

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Isn't it a requirement!?!


Nah, you can just lash out like I do.


----------



## AndyFarmer

And "vajayjaymasta"???? puhleeeaaaaaaaase. Will someone get rid of that one?!


----------



## moose

RickGibbs said:


> Other than the Casey2's and members like that, it isn't easy to get banned. In the few cases, it was mainly because of numerous complaints.


Someone enlighten me send a PM or something but I am curous what, and who was Casy2? What did they do. You all seem to agree this person deserved to get banned.


----------



## missmarstar

AndyFarmer said:


> And "vajayjaymasta"???? puhleeeaaaaaaaase. Will someone get rid of that one?!


 
don't ban that one, thats my secret spy name on here!!! LMAO


----------



## vrocco1

moose said:


> Someone enlighten me send a PM or something but I am curous what, and who was Casy2? What did they do. You all seem to agree this person deserved to get banned.


I liked Casey2. She always said what was on her mind. (kidding)


----------



## cham

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Isn't it a requirement!?!


 
It should be, it can get downright dangerous moderating at times, especially if the natives get restless, then they start circling the mods like sharks. I still have some bite scars from the last attack I was in. Ahhhh those were the days... I'm a fragile and delicate flower now :bricks1:


----------



## AndyFarmer

missmarstar said:


> don't ban that one, thats my secret spy name on here!!! LMAO


Of course it is!!  ROFLMAO


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

cham said:


> It should be, it can get downright dangerous moderating at times, especially if the natives get restless, then they start circling the mods like sharks. I still have some bite scars from the last attack I was in. Ahhhh those were the days... I'm a fragile and delicate flower now :bricks1:


Yup....sometimes my co-workers find me in the fetal position under my desk.... :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

missmarstar said:


> don't ban that one, thats my secret spy name on here!!! LMAO


I figured it was either you or Jenna.... :



I still love you Jenna!! :smooch:


----------



## missmarstar

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yup....sometimes my co-workers find me in the fetal position under my desk.... :


 
and then you have to explain to them that you spend your entire work day playing around.. i mean.. moderating.. golden retriever forum all day! LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

missmarstar said:


> and then you have to explain to them that you spend your entire work day playing around.. i mean.. moderating.. golden retriever forum all day! LOL


 Guilty as Charged!!


----------



## missmarstar

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Guilty as Charged!!


 
me too  *hides computer screen from boss*


----------



## AndyFarmer

missmarstar said:


> me too  *hides computer screen from boss*


Oh yeah! I'm getting real good at that too! this is what my managers do over my cube wall --->> eepwall:


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Judi said:


> I wish "Casey 2" had a different name.


Don't worry ....anyone who has known you from CG knew it WASN'T you...whoever it was wasn't anything like you :wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer

gold'nchocolate said:


> Don't worry ....anyone who has known you from CG knew it WASN'T you...whoever it was wasn't anything like you :wave:


Casey2 also mimicked Judi's style of putting a title on all of her responses...we all found that interesting but creepy then dismissed it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I know Judi and she wouldn't play a game like that.


----------



## Judi

vrocco1 said:


> We could call her Wheator!


I don't care, just NOT Casey Anything!


----------



## Judi

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, i know nothing about TGRS, but my lord, talk about Big Brother...is this 1984??? It's no wonder you all left that forum...sounds horrible.
> 
> ~~And Judi...I'm curious...what name would you prefer for Casey2??~~


I don't even know who this so called Casey 2 is. 
Casey was MY Labrador Retriever!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Judi said:


> I don't even know who this so called Casey 2 is.
> Casey was MY Labrador Retriever!


Oh!!! I see now!! Yeah, I wouldn't want that association either! 
We didn't like Casey2 LOL


----------



## Judi

gold'nchocolate said:


> Don't worry ....anyone who has known you from CG knew it WASN'T you...whoever it was wasn't anything like you :wave:


Is that a "left handed" compliment?


----------



## Judi

AndyFarmer said:


> Casey2 also mimicked Judi's style of putting a title on all of her responses...we all found that interesting but creepy then dismissed it.


I didn't know that.
I don't even know who this so called person is.
Playjerism?


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I know Judi and she wouldn't play a game like that.


Thank you Kimm. I certainly am NOT Casey 2!


----------



## Judi

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh!!! I see now!! Yeah, I wouldn't want that association either!
> We didn't like Casey2 LOL


I picked up on the fact that you didn't like Casey2!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Judi said:


> I didn't know that.
> I don't even know who this so called person is.
> Playjerism?


It's water under the bridge...just a fake name who came on here for a short period of time to stir up trouble..but yes, whomever it was, used the title bar like you do. No need to worry....we knew it wasn't you. 
If you're really curious, go search on casey2 to see this persons style...you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Judi

I don't always use the title "bar".
Sometimes when I try to post on the computer, I am told that I can't do it without a title. Guess I have gotten into the habit of doing it without thinking. Take care.


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> Thank you Kimm. I certainly am NOT Casey 2!


I don't think anyone thought it was you. It was just someone who knew you had used the name before and may have believed that people would think it was you.

I think they also wanted to buy one of our calendars...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I don't think anyone thought it was you. It was just someone who knew you had used the name before and may have believed that people would think it was you.
> 
> I think they also wanted to buy one of our calendars...


I don't know that they wanted to "buy" one....but they sure were "passionate" about the subject. :


----------



## Judi

That's pretty low! I was concerned that people might think it was me!
I wonder how Casey is these days. She attacked my old Golden Retriever physically and I brought her back to the local Humane Society. I still miss her. This happened one week before I had her a full year.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I don't know that they wanted to "buy" one....but they sure were "passionate" about the subject. :


I don't know.....they seemed VERY interested.

I still have a pile of extras. I could still send one...





......oh crap. They were banned.



I'm a poor calendar maker................ F!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I don't know.....they seemed VERY interested.
> 
> I still have a pile of extras. I could still send one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......oh crap. They were banned.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a poor calendar maker................ F!


LOL :lol: So funny....


----------



## Judi

"They"?
Casey2 is more than one?


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> "They"?
> Casey2 is more than one?


Not sure if they are he or she. And pretty sure whoever it was used several different user names....


----------



## Judi

Hope one name wasn't Judi!


----------



## RickGibbs

Judi said:


> Hope one name wasn't Judi!


Nope.....they never used any variation of Judi.

Though, if they are reading now, they might just do that next.... :uhoh:


----------



## marshab1

gold'nchocolate said:


> I've never been banned but I was just over to TGRS to look around (I've been a member for awhile but very rarely go there) and I got interested in a 20 page thread of about a litter of puppies that were born in NC--took me all morning to read through it (lots of interuptions here since it's school vacation week)--plus I kept going back to look at the puppy pictures..._so-o-o cute_!!!....and I posted a reply to see if there were any updates. It's been at least 20+ minutes and the post is still not listed. What is up with that!!! How would anyone want to post over there if it takes that long to have your post "O.K'd" by Johnwa????


I read that thread while I was on there last night. I so wanted to invite them here. But all my posts there take a long time to show up also and I can not send PMs.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Judi said:


> Is that a "left handed" compliment?


I always liked your posts on CG and still do over here.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

marshab1 said:


> I read that thread while I was on there last night. I so wanted to invite them here. But all my posts there take a long time to show up also and I can not send PMs.


I was thinking of getting in touch with the OP of that thread, by going through her listings for the puppies, and inviting her over here. I was getting a serious case of _puppy fever_ looking at her adorable puppies.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Judi said:


> Is that a "left handed" compliment?


What's wrong with being left handed??? LOL.... sorry had to stand up for myself and the rest of the lefties out there!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Rosco's Mom

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, i know nothing about TGRS, but my lord, talk about* Big Brother...is this 1984*??? It's no wonder you all left that forum...sounds horrible.
> 
> ~~And Judi...I'm curious...what name would you prefer for Casey2??~~


One of my favourite books!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Wow...just wow...
Hahahaha....
I'm on TGRS...and I apparently started another mass exodus to this site when I joined, told Cham, and she told everyone else.
I never liked Johnwa, or another certain member from Canada, but I did get some really good advice there. I basically stopped going because no one ever updates anything any more..
Although I do feel a lot better running into a lot of folks from TGRS over here...I had started to think you guys were snobs, since I always liked to post pictures and I would get ZERO replies...I couldn't imagine what kind of GR forum had users who didn't even bother to reply "she's cute" to a couple pages of pictures...now I know...the kind of forum with no members left lol..

I only joined that forum last spring when we got Zoe, and I knew I'd obviously missed its heyday by several years...now I'm really wishing I'd found this one from the start rather than even bothering over there...


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Jersey's Mom said:


> What's wrong with being left handed??? LOL.... sorry had to stand up for myself and the rest of the lefties out there!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


WOOT WOOT! GO Lefties!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Rosco's Mom said:


> One of my favourite books!


Was it George Orwell?? somehow that comes to mind...I'm not a reader..


----------



## MILLIESMOM

_Another member did defend me and for the most part everyone was ok...but I left when I found Chat Goldens and Labs. Hooch invited me here....I love it._


Rosco's Mom said:


> Nice introduction to the forum. LOL I would have told her to stick it somewhere.....LMAO


----------



## Judi

gold'nchocolate said:


> I always liked your posts on CG and still do over here.


Thank you. That is good to read.
I try to help people and I also seek help and a further education for me.


----------



## Judi

Jersey's Mom said:


> What's wrong with being left handed??? LOL.... sorry had to stand up for myself and the rest of the lefties out there!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I don't know that there is anything wrong with being left handed.
It seems that my 10 month old baby may be left handed.


----------



## Judi

Rosco's Mom said:


> One of my favourite books!


See above about the so called Casey2's name or lack of it.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Judi said:


> I don't know that there is anything wrong with being left handed.
> It seems that my 10 month old baby may be left handed.


Sorry Judi.... I was just playing around. I had no idea you had a baby... congratulations!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cham

Ok, I made a swoop thru TGRS this pm and sent out 4-5 invites. I think for the moment I need to lay low just in case. For some reason Janet isn't/can't receive PMs so if anyone knows her and her email address, if they could drop her a line, that would be perfect.


----------



## missmarstar

cham said:


> Ok, I made a swoop thru TGRS this pm and sent out 4-5 invites. I think for the moment I need to lay low just in case. For some reason Janet isn't/can't receive PMs so if anyone knows her and her email address, if they could drop her a line, that would be perfect.


3W golden retriever forum dot com


----------



## vrocco1

cham said:


> Ok, I made a swoop thru TGRS this pm and sent out 4-5 invites. I think for the moment I need to lay low just in case. For some reason Janet isn't/can't receive PMs so if anyone knows her and her email address, if they could drop her a line, that would be perfect.


Oh, you are so dead (just kidding).


----------



## Rosco's Mom

AndyFarmer said:


> Was it George Orwell?? somehow that comes to mind...I'm not a reader..


Yes George Orwell. :


----------



## cham

vrocco1 said:


> Oh, you are so dead (just kidding).


 Thats ok, Plan B is already being implemented as we speak. Got a country you want taken over?:curtain:


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Marlene, have you done this before??

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar

i am the master of covert ops.. lol


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

I just have to say I have enjoyed reading this thread even though I don't understand the computer lingo from you experienced forum people but TGRS sounds just awful... keep up whatever you are doing to get this rescue mission (as it seems to have become) completed...lol...your friends will love it here...good luck and stay safe :crossfing....:curtain:


...over and out


----------



## Jo Ellen

Y'all are cracking me up 

Cham, I think the Janet thing goes way back to when I was trying to invite her over the Chat Goldens. I was put on "probation" then, couldn't send any more PMs, couldn't receive, and I think the same happened with Janet. You would think with me gone though that he would change that but guess not? 

Thanks for trying, you've done GReat things !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> Y'all are cracking me up
> 
> Cham, I think the Janet thing goes way back to when I was trying to invite her over the Chat Goldens. I was put on "probation" then, couldn't send any more PMs, couldn't receive, and I think the same happened with Janet. You would think with me gone though that he would change that but guess not?
> 
> Thanks for trying, you've done GReat things !!!


I remember that. I also remember you trying to contact Clement(?)I could not figure out that secret code.

It's also on that site where I found the photo of the other GR's on the pillow. Hey, I still have that photo of the pillow and the two other GR's. Found it the other day when I was going through my files.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thread count = my phone number LOL

Clement and I did eventually get through the iron curtain. She came to visit, I got to meet her and her golden, Jaeger. We had a great time, she's a wonderful person and Jaeger is so funny. Wonderful things can happen when you get out from under johnwa.

So johnwa ... I hope you do have a spy here somwhere and I hope someday you read this .... YOU CAN KISS MY ASS. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> Thread count = my phone number LOL
> 
> Clement and I did eventually get through the iron curtain. She came to visit, I got to meet her and her golden, Jaeger. We had a great time, she's a wonderful person and Jaeger is so funny. Wonderful things can happen when you get out from under johnwa.
> 
> So johnwa ... I hope you do have a spy here somwhere and I hope someday you read this .... YOU CAN KISS MY ASS. :wave:


Oh, I know you did. I saw your photos on GDO?? LOL I then put the covert operation to rest...: I used to visit GDO to see the old gang in photos.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my gosh, see how good my memory is, you were helping me !!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh my gosh, see how good my memory is, you were helping me !!!!!


Yep, it was me...LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen

Forgive me, Kimm, I'm getting old. But I've always known you to be a wonderful person, and I know it's because you've helped me with things throughout the years, even if I don't immediately remember all the details. 

:wave:


----------



## missmarstar

Jo Ellen said:


> YOU CAN KISS MY ASS. :wave:


 
oooooh Jo said the A-S-S word..... wheres a mod? this woman needs to be BANNED!! :wave:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I know, those were strong words for me !! I think forum moderators and administrators need to understand how personal things become here. People make friends, connections, care about each others dogs ... and then when someone disappears, it's very unsettling. I was really very hurt from being banned at TGRS. Not just because I couldn't get in touch with people that I had grown to care about, but so much of Daisy and I's history is on that forum. And now it's gone forever, to me. It's not right. I felt then and still do feel somewhat robbed. I never want to have that experience again. I'm fairly certain that won't happen to me here. It means a lot!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Jo Ellen said:


> So johnwa ... I hope you do have a spy here somwhere and I hope someday you read this .... *YOU CAN KISS MY ASS*. :wave:


Gee I see you're feeling better today :doh: or is this the high fever kicking in?? LOL


----------



## missmarstar

Jo if u suddenly disappeared from here, I would probably cry. :heartbeat lol


----------



## AndyFarmer

missmarstar said:


> Jo if u suddenly disappeared from here, I would probably cry. :heartbeat lol


There's no "probably" for me... :smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, no I think that was the hot tottie I just had!

Marlene, if I suddenly disappear from here, it's because I died so it's okay if you cry LOL I love you and Sam too :heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen

And I love you too Jill !! and Beamer and Libby, and Andy Farmer, RIP. :smooch:


----------



## missmarstar

Group Hug!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1

A group hug sounds like a good reason for a group Johnwa.


----------



## missmarstar

vrocco1 said:


> A group hug sounds like a good reason for a group Johnwa.


 
LOL that's ok we'll go off and start our own cool forum and none of you haters will be invited 

now whoooooo's with me??????


----------



## cham

It's a funny thing, I am actually beginning to feel sorry for Johnwa. He has absolutely no idea how much fun the world and internet friends can be. He really needs to chill, relax the iron fist, and get some help removing that stick from his :nono:


----------



## cham

vrocco1 said:


> A group hug sounds like a good reason for a group Johnwa.


 
Hmmm, I'm pretty sure we can get Vern before he can get all of us. But maybe another time, right now I'm getting pretty :burnout::burnout:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Well... I emailed TGRF to see why I was banned so of course I didn't get a reply. I hope Johnwa enjoys my new Member Gallery - I may add something not so nice - just need to find the right photo... hehe!


----------



## missmarstar

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Well... I emailed TGRF to see why I was banned so of course I didn't get a reply. I hope Johnwa enjoys my new Member Gallery - I may add something not so nice - just need to find the right photo... hehe!


*i'm soooo gonna get in trouble for this one....* 

How bout this...??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I feel sorry for him myself sometimes. He never banned me and was always responsive to my email messages.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Love it Marlene LOL was thinking the same thing....along with Jo Ellen's KMA!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Tee Hee
http://www.***********************.net/pictures/index.php


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Gettin' a little too off color for me now...see ya.


----------



## missmarstar

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Tee Hee
> http://www.***********************.net/pictures/index.php


what is the text on the purple fuzzy thing?? i cant see it lol


----------



## cham

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Well... I emailed TGRF to see why I was banned so of course I didn't get a reply. I hope Johnwa enjoys my new Member Gallery - I may add something not so nice - just need to find the right photo... hehe!


 
When did you find out you got Johnwa'd? I wonder if there is some kind of pattern here... Like full moons? 

Is that Johnwa's members gallery?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Hope I don't get banned here for posting this. It's not quite what I want to say - but I wish he gets fleas and .. well.. you know...

I guess I was banned right before Christmas but duh... I just realized it a couple of days ago.


----------



## missmarstar

LOL good one


----------



## cham

http://***********************.net/pictures/data/500/d17343c30d9bf85c117de25a55493e8b.jpg

http://***********************.net/pictures/data/500/27.JPG

Griffyn's mom

Oh my Gawd you are Toast. :smooch: Were you already banned? if so how did you post those?


----------



## missmarstar

i still say you should've used the pic i posted


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I changed it - ah.. I see you are hot linking dear.:bowl::curtain:

Banned from the forum but soon to be banned from the pictures forum too.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Hope I don't get banned here for posting this. It's not quite what I want to say - but I wish he gets fleas and .. well.. you know...
> 
> I guess I was banned right before Christmas but duh... I just realized it a couple of days ago.


I was just over there... you and I (Sasha's mom) and one other member are the only ones listed as being online.

I invited the member with the puppies to come on over here...I used her contact email that she has for her puppies.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

OK, I've been reading this thread, and that got me thinking - can I still log on to TGRS? The answer is NO!

When Rick and Jeremy went over there to try and get banned, I read the thread. I wonder if that's what did it?? That place wasn't nearly as helpful as GRF is.

Anyway, I guess I might be able to count myself among the banned!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Well it's official:
*Profile for JsMom* Date Registered6-30-2005Posts102StatusBanned

He is removing my weird photos now. I think he is systematically removing anyone over there that is linked to here. It's only a matter of time folks. What a weirdo he is.


----------



## cham

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> OK, I've been reading this thread, and that got me thinking - can I still log on to TGRS? The answer is NO!
> 
> When Rick and Jeremy went over there to try and get banned, I read the thread. I wonder if that's what did it?? That place wasn't nearly as helpful as GRF is.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I might be able to count myself among the banned!


*Denali are you known as Denalipup? if so you are logged into TRGS at 6:24 pm est*


----------



## cham

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Well it's official:
> *Profile for JsMom* Date Registered6-30-2005Posts102StatusBanned
> 
> He is removing my weird photos now. I think he is systematically removing anyone over there that is linked to here. It's only a matter of time folks. What a weirdo he is.


 
I was just going to post that your photos were gone. glad we got copies before it happend how did you access your profile I never have been able to


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> When Rick and Jeremy went over there to try and get banned, I read the thread. I wonder if that's what did it?? !


I guess I was lucky that day ...by the time I knew what Jeremy, Rick and Hooch were doing and I had logged in on TGRS--they had already been "disappeared" so I wasn't able to get in trouble for reading their thread. I never did find out what they said that got them the 'boot' so fast. Does anyone remember?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

cham said:


> I was just going to post that your photos were gone. glad we got copies before it happend how did you access your profile I never have been able to


I could EDIT my photos so I replaced them with junk - he's removing every one now. Hope I caused him a lot of work.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

gold'nchocolate said:


> I guess I was lucky that day ...by the time I knew what Jeremy, Rick and Hooch were doing and I had logged in on TGRS--they had already been "disappeared" so I wasn't able to get in trouble for reading their thread. I never did find out what they said that got them the 'boot' so fast. Does anyone remember?


 
Oh... there was something about arseless chaps. ::curtain:


----------



## TheHooch

My first post was boy this is the slowest forum I have ever been on. They were having problems that day. By the time I got ready for my second post I have been banned again!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL


----------



## Hali's Mom

I was banned from Aquaria Central, never knew why, kinda got out of fish so ....................Oh well!


----------



## gd8man

Well I was never banned...but had a few threads and post deleted.

The forum at 'Dock Dogs.com has changed for the worst, ever since they changed hands (ie. sold). If you ever mentioned another site it was deleted. As many teams (dog & handler) also competed with other organizations.
There is also something called "Karma" if it gets to low you are banned for a length of time.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

TheHooch said:


> My first post was boy this is the slowest forum I have ever been on. They were having problems that day. By the time I got ready for my second post I have been banned again!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL


:bowrofl: That is probably why he banned anyone reading your thread--he must have noticed the flurry of activity for it and got suspicious. Didn't Mary get caught reading it that day, too, and got banned.

I posted a reply to a thread the other day and it finally got approved today. Now, THAT is slow. In fact, wasn't it that day that he started approving anybody's reply---after "the prank"? Was Ant in on it too (arse-less chaps).


----------



## Judi

Jersey's Mom said:


> Sorry Judi.... I was just playing around. I had no idea you had a baby... congratulations!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thank you. Actually, he is my Grandson. I look at him and/or photos and think of him as my baby which is true to some extent!


----------



## Maggies mom

gold'nchocolate said:


> :bowrofl: That is probably why he banned anyone reading your thread--he must have noticed the flurry of activity for it and got suspicious. Didn't Mary get caught reading it that day, too, and got banned.
> 
> I posted a reply to a thread the other day and it finally got approved today. Now, THAT is slow. In fact, wasn't it that day that he started approving anybody's reply---after "the prank"? Was Ant in on it too (arse-less chaps).


If you are talking about me ..I didnt get banned.... It was so slow that day I gave up trying to read any of Hooches and Ricks threads....


----------



## TheHooch

Someone got banned that day for welcoming us to the forum but I am not sure who it was right this minute.


----------



## cham

Darned, to think I missed all the fun by being on vacation that week. I knew there was a reason I wanted to bring the laptop. 
But then again who would be doing rescues from TGRS


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

TheHooch said:


> Someone got banned that day for welcoming us to the forum but I am not sure who it was right this minute.


I think it was JoEllen. She was so upset by that too. Now I know just how she felt.


----------



## TheHooch

Griffyn'sMom said:


> I think it was JoEllen. She was so upset by that too. Now I know just how she felt.


I believe you are right.


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> I believe you are right.


Yeah, and that was just wrong. It was amazing how fast we got banned though. I don't think we really did anything, unless somehow he knew we were coming... Yeah, I believe I mentioned the chaps, but wouldn't you get a warning before being banned?


----------



## Ash

You guys are hilarious. How long was it before you thread was deleted?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, that was me. Someone had posted that they wanted to be worshipped. I replied that I only worship my golden and that was the end of TGRS for me.

Warning before being banned? Maybe even an explanation? Apparently not.


----------



## missmarstar

Jo Ellen said:


> Yeah, that was me. Someone had posted that they wanted to be worshipped. I replied that I only worship my golden and that was the end of TGRS for me.


 
maybe johnwa thinks he's God and got offended by that statement? lol


----------



## paula bedard

I think that is the same site that kicked me off because I was having trouble uploading photo's and asked for help a couple of times. There was a member named "johnwa." I was sent an e-mail telling me I was being un-subscribed, temporarily. They did contact me later, but I had found this site by then.


----------



## TheHooch

paula bedard said:


> I think that is the same site that kicked me off because I was having trouble uploading photo's and asked for help a couple of times. There was a member named "johnwa." I was sent an e-mail telling me I was being un-subscribed, temporarily. They did contact me later, but I had found this site by then.


JohnWa is the forum Hitler. He owns the place but that sounds about right ask a question without using the search function and your banned.


----------



## Dogrunner

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, well I invented the wheel!! :


 
Gee......there are some really old people on this site....

It's funny that I'm reading this thread this morning because I think I've been banned from my Maltese forum. The monitor there actually reads every single post and has to approve it before it appears, so if you "post" in the morning, it won't appear until late afternoon. They also sell a whitening solution for under the eyes (Malts can get bad tear stains) and I mentioned that Daisy's tear stains went away when I switched her to a grain free food. :doh::doh::doh: (In my defense, I didn't actually type out "You don't have to buy special stuff", but it probably came across that way):311taunt- 

I haven't been banned from TGRS (yet) but I wondered where Jo Ellen and Daisy went along with some others...now I know! Thanks cham!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

TheHooch said:


> JohnWa is the forum Hitler. He owns the place but that sounds about right ask a question without using the search function and your banned.


So as I read these interesting tidbits on this thread about TGRS, what COULD you talk about on that forum? Everything I've heard so far sounds pretty normal to me


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Believe it or not, no. LOL. I've never been banned from any forum. 
Probably because I've walked away long before it's gotten to that point. I don't need the aggravation and don't have the stomach for a lot of conflict. 
I made the mistake of joining TGRS before I found this forum and there's no doubt that I WOULD have been banned, had I not left and asked the administrator to delete my account. It was that certain member from Canada who decided to give me a hard time, as well. I was talking to someone else and this person butted in, giving me the rolling eyes icon and all kinds of sarcasm because I said that my dogs have the run of the house, aren't crated and are basically spoiled.

I've always suspected that there's an unwritten law. That is, every idiot in the world MUST find an internet forum and park their hind ends on it 24/7 so they can annoy as many people as humanly possible. TGRS proved my theory.


----------



## Dogrunner

Nothing really technical on dog food. You can talk about why you use the food you do and compare it to others (sort of ) but you can't post 2 ingredient lists and show someone who's just beginning their dog life how they're different. 

:roflmao:I just posted there a few days ago, trying to figure out whether I wanted a leather, fake leather or microfiber love seat and my post got attached to the end of an old thread. But it did show up. Personally, I never use the search and haven't been banned (yet); maybe there's a magic number or something. 

I met some of the nicest people over there...oh wait....they're all here now  (hey ya'll :wave


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hey you :wave:


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

LifeOfRiley said:


> It was that certain member from Canada who decided to give me a hard time, as well. I was talking to someone else and this person butted in, giving me the rolling eyes icon and all kinds of sarcasm because I said that my dogs have the run of the house, aren't crated and are basically spoiled.


Heyy, I remember that!! Glad you found your way over here. That certain member from Canada is pretty much hated about as much as johnwa is. I think she may be his wife.:yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I wonder if this person is the same one every spoke of in 2002?


----------



## cham

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LifeOfRiley*
> _It was that certain member from Canada who decided to give me a hard time, as well. I was talking to someone else and this person butted in, giving me the rolling eyes icon and all kinds of sarcasm because I said that my dogs have the run of the house, aren't crated and are basically spoiled._
> 
> Heyy, I remember that!! Glad you found your way over here. That certain member from Canada is pretty much hated about as much as johnwa is. I think she may be his wife.:yuck:


Yoy have a far better memory than me. Must be that age thingy coming into play. :doh:

Anyway, I know the first time I had a run in with that particular individual who by the way is not from Canada, she is from Kentucky or Tennessee or somewhere like that, any way, that promoted my first ever PM. JsMom was she was known as at the time was so sweet telling me not to let any one get to me. 

BTW that individual is registered with this forum even tho she hasn't been here in almost a year.:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Does she do agility with her dog? I remember someone mentioned over there being a bit opinionated and found out she was pretty young. Maybe there is more than one person. 

Oh well...I don't need to know. Have a great day! I'm off to play with my dogs. <big grin>


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

cham said:


> BTW that individual is registered with this forum even tho she hasn't been here in almost a year.:uhoh:


Ugh...let's hope she doesn't come back. At least if she does, we can all gang up on her to make sure she doesn't terrorize anyone else.


----------



## TiffanyK

WOW - I just read this whole thread from the beginning - my eyes are crossing, my dinner is burning, but I couldn't stop reading : Some of the replies are hilarious (and I might add that I invented hilarious) TGRS was the first GR forum I found about a week ago and I am so glad that Cham brought me over here. 



FriendsOfZoe said:


> Although I do feel a lot better running into a lot of folks from TGRS over here...I had started to think you guys were snobs, since I always liked to post pictures and I would get ZERO replies...I couldn't imagine what kind of GR forum had users who didn't even bother to reply "she's cute" to a couple pages of pictures...now I know...the kind of forum with no members left lol..
> <snip>...now I'm really wishing I'd found this one from the start rather than even bothering over there...


I only got a total of 3 "welcome" replies on my intro post over there  I spent hours pouring over posts, everytime I had something I thought I wanted to post about I felt I MUST search, read -read-read and then I was too tired to post and still feared something terrible would happen if I started a new thread... but I felt pretty ridiculous with all my posts there... loggin back in and saw so many of the posts or replies with my name on it.... felt like I wore out my welcome quick and like I must be boring everyone there. That place is so rigid and unwelcoming and then I saw the warning before sending or replying to a PM about how PMs are moderated and no tolerance for exchanging personal info, email addys, etc. How the hell does that qualify as a Private Message????? :yuck: 

I feel free now - Like I've been neglected and rescued :lol: I think it's awful how some of yall were banned like that and treated like that! 

Tiffany
*now...if I could just learn to make my point with less words :doh:


----------



## Ash

FriendsOfZoe said:


> That certain member from Canada is pretty much hated about as much as johnwa is. I think she may be his wife.:yuck:


Disclaimer: Not me LMAO. I have been wondering who she is for a long time.


----------



## missmarstar

don't lie Ash... go make dinner for your hubby johnwa now


----------



## Jo Ellen

> Like I've been neglected and rescued :lol:


I love that !! And honey, you don't need to learn to write with less words. And you don't need to search anymore!! 

Freedom is a wonderful thing, is it not. :wave:

Welcome :heartbeat


----------



## vrocco1

TiffanyK said:


> That place is so rigid and unwelcoming and then I saw the warning before sending or replying to a PM about how PMs are moderated and no tolerance for exchanging personal info, email addys, etc. How the hell does that qualify as a Private Message????? :yuck:


Boy, I bet it is fun to be a moderator over there. LOL I can't even imagine what is being said in the hundreds (more then likely thousands) of PMs that change hands on this forum.


----------



## Ash

Its not private they are all Johnwa inspected. I am proud to say I got my personal information through the Johnwa filter LMAO. BTW Marlene that is soo NOT funny. LOL


----------



## missmarstar

vrocco1 said:


> Boy, I bet it is fun to be a moderator over there. LOL I can't even imagine what is being said in the hundreds (more then likely thousands) of PMs that change hands on this forum.


can't imagine or dont WANT to imagine? haha


----------



## missmarstar

Ash said:


> Its not private they are all Johnwa inspected. I am proud to say I got my personal information through the Johnwa filter LMAO. BTW Marlene that is soo NOT funny. LOL


then why are you LOL-ing?  luv ya Mrs Johnwa


----------



## Jersey's Mom

vrocco1 said:


> Boy, I bet it is fun to be a moderator over there. LOL I can't even imagine what is being said in the hundreds (more then likely thousands) of PMs that change hands on this forum.


I don't think I've ever seen a moderator on that site. I could be wrong, but I always had the impression it was all johnwa, all the time! :uhoh: <-- _feels big brother watching...._

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vrocco1

Jersey's Mom said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a moderator on that site. I could be wrong, but I always had the impression it was all johnwa, all the time! :uhoh: <-- _feels big brother watching...._
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I've never even looked at that forum, but I bet it is like a morgue. I don't understand why anyone would ever post at TGRS when they are just going to be admonished for it.


----------



## fallen_angel727

well i've never been banned from any forums...which is surprising, cuz I can be a bi*ch when I wanna be. Well my school friends have already left me so you guys are all I have left...bett not go getting myself banned anytime soon eh?

...yes yes i relaize now I said eh...and I'm canadian...insert canadian jokes as you will


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, I'm not aware of there being any moderators on that site. johnwa is a control freak, totally. What a loser.


----------



## missmarstar

vrocco1 said:


> I've never even looked at that forum, but I bet it is like a morgue. I don't understand why anyone would ever post at TGRS when they are just going to be admonished for it.


they probably just don't know a much better forum exists... lol


----------



## Jo Ellen

I can understand how scary it might be for new members to post there. I had been there a long time and I knew the forum and johnwa pretty well. I wasn't nervous at all about posting. But there were so many times when he would admonish the newcomers about what to do different, I wanted to smack him, but could never say anything, not even to the newcomers! Very frustrating. I think he has mental problems. 

But I don't care. I still spit on him.


----------



## TiffanyK

missmarstar said:


> they probably just don't know a much better forum exists... lol


Can I get an AMEN? Oh - and Johnwa's doin his best to make sure that noone knows a much better forum exists!

And the Mrs. Johnwa comments:roflmao:

Tiffany


----------



## jcasks

ok ok, i have read through these posts and it has sparked an interest in TGRS, so I just set up my username and got accept...apparently from JOHNWA! I am going to go in there and see what happens, I will keep you posted :0)


----------



## Jo Ellen

Tell him I said hello ROTFLMAO

See how quickly you get banned


----------



## cham

Dogrunner said:


> :roflmao:I just posted there a few days ago, trying to figure out whether I wanted a leather, fake leather or microfiber love seat and my post got attached to the end of an old thread. But it did show up. Personally, I never use the search and haven't been banned (yet); maybe there's a magic number or something.
> 
> I met some of the nicest people over there...oh wait....they're all here now  (hey ya'll :wave


 
I still vote for the microfiber, and match the color to your dog (S)! I need a new sofa, and that is what am going to do. the fact that the current sofa matches is do to the factpicked out the dog to match the sofa (not really but makes a great story)


----------



## TiffanyK

cham said:


> I still vote for the microfiber, and match the color to your dog (S)! I need a new sofa, and that is what am going to do. the fact that the current sofa matches is do to the factpicked out the dog to match the sofa (not really but makes a great story)


That's hilarious. We are shopping for a new sofa and I'm thinking microfiber too. 

JoEllen - I felt like I already knew you a little when I came on here, I didn't even realize you weren't an "active" member there since I'd read so many posts/replies from you in all my "searches" :doh: But that might go to show how slow things move there.

Tiffany


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

TiffanyK said:


> That's hilarious. We are shopping for a new sofa and I'm thinking microfiber too.
> 
> JoEllen - I felt like I already knew you a little when I came on here, I didn't even realize you weren't an "active" member there since I'd read so many posts/replies from you in all my "searches" :doh: But that might go to show how slow things move there.
> 
> Tiffany


We've got the micro fiber....only thing is it's dark green...so Carson's hair shows up GREAT on it! 

Good luck getting banned.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

jcasks said:


> ok ok, i have read through these posts and it has sparked an interest in TGRS, so I just set up my username and got accept...apparently from JOHNWA! I am going to go in there and see what happens, I will keep you posted :0)


What's your name over there?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibbysMom

I'm on both site but I've defenitley been enjoying this site a lot more. There is defenitley a lot more participation and I didn't feel completley welcomed by everyone there but here seems like a totally different enviorment and I was so glad to notice a lot of the same people.


----------



## missmarstar

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We've got the micro fiber....only thing is it's dark green...so Carson's hair shows up GREAT on it!


i have a dark navy blue duvet cover on my bed and also have navy jersey sheets... Sam's blond hair gives it the perfect accent color!! lol 

what do you do if you have a blond dog and a red dog??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

missmarstar said:


> i have a dark navy blue duvet cover on my bed and also have navy jersey sheets... Sam's blond hair gives it the perfect accent color!! lol
> 
> what do you do if you have a blond dog and a red dog??


Bleach Dillon's fur?!?! :gotme:


----------



## cham

missmarstar said:


> i have a dark navy blue duvet cover on my bed and also have navy jersey sheets... Sam's blond hair gives it the perfect accent color!! lol
> 
> what do you do if you have a blond dog and a red dog??


Plaid? :hide: That reminds I even have a beige chenille bedspread that doesn't show her fur. Now the dark green carpet is a whole 'nother story!


----------



## missmarstar

oh, i know!!! maybe i'll just start saving all the dog hair fuzzballs i pick up off the wood floor and sew my own bedspread out of it... i'll have it done in a matter of days and it'll match perfectly!!!


----------



## Dogrunner

cham said:


> I still vote for the microfiber, and match the color to your dog (S)! I need a new sofa, and that is what am going to do. the fact that the current sofa matches is do to the factpicked out the dog to match the sofa (not really but makes a great story)


Hmmm....what does it say about me that both my dogs *and the cat *all match the furniture (the malt doesn't shed, so she's not an issue). _And _they match the carpet . But after shopping and sitting and all the posts and pm's, I've decided on leather--the loose fitting very comfy kind in a dark brown or dark red (the better to show off all that golden hair :heartbeat) My goal, afterall, is to be able to stop vacuuming the furniture twice a day (and right before we have company). No one has reported punctures or severe scratches but a lot of people have reported hard-to-remove stains from the microfiber.


----------



## cham

missmarstar said:


> oh, i know!!! maybe i'll just start saving all the dog hair fuzzballs i pick up off the wood floor and sew my own bedspread out of it... i'll have it done in a matter of days and it'll match perfectly!!!


 
Don't forget to wait for Dillon to arrive. You will need those red furballs, unless of course the hair dye has worn off by then.:woot2:


----------



## T&T

Actually, I banned myself from a forum. 

:slamdoor:

And a couple of years ago I was suspended from my previous job for union activity ( too militant ? ).









Other than that, I'm an angel







...


----------

